# Site Downtime for MAY and JUNE 2011



## TheLoveBandit

We're taking steps toward the upgrade(s) and part of that will involve taking the site offline at various times.  When we have a major downtime, we'll update this announcement.  For now, take this as your warning that the site will go offline for short periods of 10-30 min at a time, and these will be relatively unannounced beyond this statement.  We will try to aim for the lowest usage times for the site so as to inconvenience the fewest numbers of readers possible, but there will always be someone who gets blocked for this short window.  Just bear with us for a short bit, grab a drink or a cigarette, and we should be back online when you return.  Thank you for your patience.


----------

